# 'Six beers a day keeps the doctor away'



## Modbert

'Six beers a day keeps the doctor away' - Health, News - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk



> Drinking a bottle of wine a day, or half a dozen beers, cuts the risk of heart disease by more than half in men, it has been shown.
> 
> In one of the largest studies of the link between alcohol and heart disease, researchers have found that the protective effects of a daily tipple are not limited to those who drink moderately but also extend to those who consume at what are conventionally considered to be dangerously high levels.





> *The researchers, who are from the public health department of the Basque government in San Sebastian, a region with one of the highest drinking rates in Europe, warned that alcohol caused millions of deaths a year around the world from other causes and their findings should not be taken as a licence to drink to oblivion*. British scientists said the study, published in the journal Heart, was "flawed".
> 
> The research was conducted among 15,000 men and 26,000 women aged from 29 to 69 who were followed for 10 years.
> 
> The results showed that those who drank a little  a glass of wine or a bottle of beer every other day  had a 35 per cent lower risk of a heart attack than those who never drank. Moderate drinkers, consuming up to a couple of glasses of wine a day or a couple of pints of ordinary bitter, had a 54 per cent lower risk.
> 
> The surprise was that heavy drinkers consuming up to a bottle of wine or six pints of ordinary bitter had a similar 50 per cent reduction in risk of a heart attack to moderate drinkers. Those drinking at even higher levels were still half as likely to suffer a heart attack as the teetotallers



Though I do believe that it's wine and not actually six beers.

Discuss.


----------



## Jay Canuck

I must be at least twice as healthy as you........glug glug.


----------



## Diuretic

I left work yesterday afternoon and walked out into the street and coming towards me was a bloke wearing a tee shirt with the slogan:
_
"The liver is evil!  It must be punished!"_


----------



## Kalam

Six beers a day will cause liver decay,
Six joints a day will soothe and allay.
Here's the message that I've tried to convey:
Weed should be legal in the US of A.


----------



## Modbert

Kalam said:


> Six beers a day will cause liver decay,
> Six joints a day will soothe and allay.
> Here's the message that I've tried to convey:
> *Weed should be legal in the US of A*.



Coming soon: To a state near you.


----------



## eagleseven

Dogbert said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six beers a day will cause liver decay,
> Six joints a day will soothe and allay.
> Here's the message that I've tried to convey:
> *Weed should be legal in the US of A*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon: To a state near you.
Click to expand...

I wish...

...but I'm no stoner!

I'd try it if it was legal, is all I'm sayin! Honest! I never inhaled!


----------



## Modbert

eagleseven said:


> I wish...
> 
> ...but I'm no stoner!
> 
> I'd try it if it was legal, is all I'm sayin! Honest! *I never inhaled!*



Same here, what a surprise. 

But I have heard about those things you've been doing with your assistants.


----------



## AllieBaba

However, a word to the wise...drink a fifth a day..or every other day, and your spleen will split.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> However, a word to the wise...drink a fifth a day..or every other day, and your spleen will split.



Personal experience?


----------



## AllieBaba

I was trying to be subtle.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> I was trying to be subtle.



I know, but it's much more fun otherwise. Besides, I'm pretty sure JW could drink a great portion of USMB under the table by himself. I'd be done in like 2-3 probably.


----------



## eagleseven

AllieBaba said:


> However, a word to the wise...drink a fifth a day..or every other day, and your spleen will split.


A fifth a day? Your spleen will take a vacation, dropping you off at hospital on the way...


----------



## ABikerSailor

kalam said:


> Six beers a day will cause liver decay,
> six joints a day will soothe and allay.
> Here's the message that i've tried to convey:
> Weed should be legal in the us of a.



*exactly!!!!*​


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> Six beers a day will cause liver decay,
> Six joints a day will soothe and allay.
> Here's the message that I've tried to convey:
> Weed should be legal in the US of A.



I'm surprised it isn't already legal. What better way to keep stupid people stupid?


----------



## JW Frogen

Dogbert said:


> , I'm pretty sure JW could drink a great portion of USMB under the table by himself. I'd be done in like 2-3 probably.



Come drinking with me and we will all end up tap table dancing tangos in Torcello churches.


----------



## California Girl

JW Frogen said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm pretty sure JW could drink a great portion of USMB under the table by himself. I'd be done in like 2-3 probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come drinking with me and we will all end up tap table dancing tangos in Torcello churches.
Click to expand...


Can I come too?


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but it's much more fun otherwise. Besides, I'm pretty sure JW could drink a great portion of USMB under the table by himself. I'd be done in like 2-3 probably.
Click to expand...


Two years ago I could have probably out drank him.  Now I could probably hang for awhile before passing out.


----------



## Modbert

JW Frogen said:


> Come drinking with me and we will all end up tap table dancing tangos in Torcello churches.



Halfsies on the tab?


----------



## JW Frogen

California Girl said:


> Can I come too?



Anytime.

Just bring some 20 dollar bills to place in my g-string.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Two years ago I could have probably out drank him.  Now I could probably hang for awhile before passing out.



One way to find out.


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two years ago I could have probably out drank him.  Now I could probably hang for awhile before passing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One way to find out.
Click to expand...


I should of said 2 years and 11 months ago. I was nine months pregnant two year ago.




( and why the fuck is my ex keep calling me?)


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I should of said 2 years and 11 months ago. I was nine months pregnant two year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( and why the fuck is my ex keep calling me?)



Well I certainly hope you weren't getting wasted 2 years ago.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dogbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but it's much more fun otherwise. Besides, I'm pretty sure JW could drink a great portion of USMB under the table by himself. I'd be done in like 2-3 probably.
Click to expand...


Oh honey, I'm polishing off a fifth and looking for more.

I have yet to to meet any man or woman whoi could drink me under the table.

I pay for it later, but as far as standing up and taking the hits, I can drink much more than any human was ever made to drink. And although I no longer drive home, I can still give directions. And read the signs backwards, to the ultimate hilarity of all.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> Oh honey, I'm polishing off a fifth and looking for more.
> 
> *I have yet to to meet any man or woman whoi could drink me under the table*.
> 
> I pay for it later, but as far as standing up and taking the hits, I can drink much more than any human was ever made to drink. And although I no longer drive home, I can still give directions. And read the signs backwards, to the ultimate hilarity of all.



Oh JW:


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should of said 2 years and 11 months ago. I was nine months pregnant two year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( and why the fuck is my ex keep calling me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly hope you weren't getting wasted 2 years ago.
Click to expand...

nope! I was giant as a house and wanted my son out of me. His birthday is wednesday, I went into labor two days after thanksgiving. Thanksgiving was brutal that year, I wanted to eat everything but I had a baby in my throat. 
Night night everyone!


----------



## JW Frogen

AllieBaba said:


> I have yet to to meet any man or woman whoi could drink me under the table..




Not only can I drink you under the table but the orgasim you will experience on the table before you go under the table will make you want to keep that table as a keep sake table forever more.


----------



## California Girl

JW Frogen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> Just bring some 20 dollar bills to place in my g-string.
Click to expand...


Just $20? Man, I got me a bargain!


----------



## JW Frogen

California Girl said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> Just bring some 20 dollar bills to place in my g-string.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just $20? Man, I got me a bargain!
Click to expand...


For you, I would dance for free.


----------



## California Girl

Luissa said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should of said 2 years and 11 months ago. I was nine months pregnant two year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( and why the fuck is my ex keep calling me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly hope you weren't getting wasted 2 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope! I was giant as a house and wanted my son out of me. His birthday is wednesday, I went into labor two days after thanksgiving. Thanksgiving was brutal that year, I wanted to eat everything but I had a baby in my throat.
> Night night everyone!
Click to expand...




Did you lay there screaming 'get this thing out of me!!'..... or was that during the conception?


----------



## Modbert

JW Frogen said:


> Not only can I drink you under the table but the orgasim you will experience on the table before you go under the table will make you want to keep that table as a keep sake table forever more.



It seems it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## AllieBaba

JW Frogen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> Just bring some 20 dollar bills to place in my g-string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just $20? Man, I got me a bargain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I would dance for free.
Click to expand...


Oh, joy.


----------



## AllieBaba

JW Frogen said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to to meet any man or woman whoi could drink me under the table..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can I drink you under the table but the orgasim you will experience on the table before you go under the table will make you want to keep that table as a keep sake table forever more.
Click to expand...


Well, anything is possible. But not that.

One fifth tonight. And I can still spell "one fifth, tonight".

I've yet to see anyone else who can compare. And I've come up against some pretty impressive drunks. The one's whose sinks I've puked in hadn't had  half as much to drink as I had.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ya know JW..........might wanna be careful about that challenging chicks to drinking contests.......

Ever watch Raiders of the Lost Ark?

Matter of fact, when we pulled into Alicante Spain, we were all out drinking and having a good time.  One of the guys was a 6 1/2 ft tall Hull Technician (HT) that we called "Popeye" because of his freakishly huge forearms (he was a welder).

A small cute 5 ft 4 British chick came up and called ALL of us out to a drinking contest.  Popeye said he'd take her easy.

1 hour later?  She stumbled off with 100 bucks American, and Popeye was under the floor.  That was the absolute FIRST TIME (and I'd been stationed with him over 3 years) that I'd ever seen him pass out.

The chick actually managed to walk home.  I don't know how much she had before hand, but she'd done 1 bottle of Tequila, and 1 bottle of Spanish schnapps.  

Popeye passed out halfway through the schnapps.


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to to meet any man or woman whoi could drink me under the table..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can I drink you under the table but the orgasim you will experience on the table before you go under the table will make you want to keep that table as a keep sake table forever more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible. But not that.
> 
> One fifth tonight. And I can still spell "one fifth, tonight".
> 
> I've yet to see anyone else who can compare. And I've come up against some pretty impressive drunks. The one's whose sinks I've puked in hadn't had  half as much to drink as I had.
Click to expand...


NOW the truth comes out................

Allie claims to be a devout Christian woman with strong conservative values.

In reality?  She's a drunken lush...........


----------

